# London clinics who can do monitoring for treatment abroad?



## amies

Hi everyone, does anyone know where I can get monitoring done in London that will cots me the price of my house....I am planning to have DE abroad and need to be able to get scans and blood work etc done here. Any suggestions would be wonderful.
much love to all, amies.


----------



## beanie10

Hi Amies,

We used the London Fertility clinic in Harley Street and they were very good.

Good luck!

Beanie


----------



## sooze

Hello Ladies

Have my first consultation with IVI barcelona at the end of August. 

Have just had some blood tests done in London and they hit me with a £910 bill!!! 

Can anyone recommend any London Clinics where I can have my scans? Also the price.

Many thanks to you all.

Sooze


----------



## Kitty kat

I'm hoping to start treatment at Isida in Kiev and had to be scanned today.  I was told of the London Fertility Centre in Harley Street.  I went in as a 'non patient' for a one off scan and it was £100 - no waiting.  The lady Nahid was very nice, although she did try and 'sell' the clinic overseas programme in cyprus but it was fine, more telling me aobut and offering me a brochure.  I got the endo report and three photographs and then I went to Snappy Snaps where they scanned it all for me and emailed to my hotmail address so I could send it on for £19.99.

Nahid Amiri on 0207 224 0707 ext214.

Good luck

K


----------



## safarigirl

Sooze, you might find this of interest, an earlier post discussed the same topic

I use london fertility clinic, they do bloods for about £26, scans etc and you can pay for what you need....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43123.0.html


----------



## crusoe

I am afraid I have to disagree a bit about the LFC. I found the lady who did my scan abrupt to the point of being very rude. She told me in no uncertain terms my lining was far to thin and she hoped I wasn't having transfer for weeks as I was no where near ready. In the end I just had to tell her to give me the result and to keep her opinion to herself as it was for my clinic not her to make the decision about my treatment. She was also quite scathing about the protocol my clinic had me on.
LFC is cheap but I won't be going there for a scan again. Had that been my 1st treatment and I had been told that information I would have been very worried and upset. As I have been through DE IVF several times know I knew enough to ignore her but I don't want to pay another £100 to be spoken to like that. I also didn't feel the scan was nearly as thorough as ones I have had elsewhere.

That said I know lots of people have had scans at LFC and got along fine. Maybe Nahid and I rubbed each other up the wrong way from the start - I don't know.

Crusoe


----------



## amies

dear beanie, thanks for that - do you have a rough idea of what the costs might be for one cycle and do they pass on the results etc to the clinic abroad or do I have to do that?
many thanks again, amies x


----------



## amies

Dear Crusoe, that sounds like a terrible experience, truly upsetting and not one that I am keen to undergo. I wonder if there is somewhere else you might reccomend if you don't use LFC.
Much love
amies


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe - sorry to hear about that - maybe I shouldnt be recommending the LFC - I know Jo (earthekitt) had a horrible experience there as well ....  i wonder why they are so "loose" with their opinions?
Perhaps we could find somewhere else for abroadies to use in London - any ideas?  I have been using them as convenient for me to go to, (and cheap) but i'm not sure i want to support them if they arer rude to abroadies....


----------



## Kitty kat

So sorry Crusoe to hear of your unhappy experience at LFC but good for you for standning your ground and not taking any crap.  As I posted I had my first scan there at 10.30 this morning and it went very well, I thought she was very nice.  I was prepared brush off any sneering comments about going to Eastern Europe for treatment but I told her the whole story and she was very chatty.  It seems we all have different experiences - when I posted this same question elsewhere someone recomended the LWC next door to LFC and I had to say I couldn't go there as I have just reported them to the ****.


----------



## tattyt™

Hi,

The Gynaecology Ultrasound Centre also do scans, I was referred to them by my consultant as I am having tx in Turkey.  One of the doctors here also performed a cyst aspiration for me which went very smoothly.

Address: 137 Harley Street, London, W1G 6BG

Telephone: 020 7725 0521
Email: [email protected]

I think it is £170 for 1 scan but they also do a deal, something like £400 for multiple scans.

Hope this helps,

Tattyt


----------



## roze

I now use the London Womens Clinic on Harley Street- they do scans for £110 and can arrange bloods which are done next door at HCA Labs- standard prices for bloods.  I also sometimes use the Drs Laboratory at 55 Wimpole Street- they will accept faxes and emails from Drs and clinics abroad.  They also do smear tests and semen analysis- they may also do ultrasound now, I wouldnt be surprised.  TDL is an extremely helpful and supportive lab-open to 7pm at night and Sat mornings.Quick turnaround on results.

I'd love to know who charged £910 for blood tests.....


good luck


roze  xxx


----------



## roze

Hi- I've just posted a similar reply on another thread- I have my scans done at the London Womens Clinic at Harley Street, and they arrange the bloods next door at the HCA labs.  Scan £110, bloods around £100 for o and p each time, I think.. Try also the Drs Laboratory at 55 Wimpole St for bloods and smears, etc, they will do this on a fax or email from a Dr in a clinic abroad.

Best of luck


roze


----------



## Womb with a View

I am with the ARGC but as they have so many patients they asked me to have my scan elsewhere.  I have found The Women's UltraSound Clinic at 86 Harley Street, London, W1G 7HP, Telephone: 020 7636 6765 to be very good.  Dr Tom Bourne.  (I always get the good looking doctors....or maybe my standards are just too low, but he's a dish!)  Anyway, more to the point, they're good, no opinions thrown at you....but I can't remember their fees!  Sorry.  He types up the report there and then and you can either take it away or they fax your clinic.


----------



## sooze

Hello ladies

Many thanks for this and all your advice. Will look into it.

I was having treatment at the UCLH which was at Warren Street and is now at Grays Inn Road.

IVI Barcelona sent me a long list of required blood tests and I had them done there. When I got the invoice I nearly fell off my chair!!! I knew it would be expensive but really!!!!! They also charge £200 per scan. Whilst I feel confident with them as I have a history, its a lot of money.

Many thanks and luck to yu all.

Sooze
x


----------



## janeup

I had all my bloods done via my friendly GP in south london - for free - and my scans are being done via my consultant at the Portland Hospital at around £125 a go.  I am having a hysteroscopy in a London cllinic too (around £2,000 for everthing but am seeing if i can get health insurance to pay for that).


----------



## Goergie1

I switched from LFC as I felt they weren't thorough enough - no info on triple line etc.  For my last cycle and a separate doppler scan I have used Create Health based at 103-105  Harley St 020 7486 5566 and also Raynes Park, London 020 8 947 9600.  More expensive than LFC (£150 vs £100) but very thorough.  Last scan was by Professor Stuart Campbell and was basically the same as the doppler scan measuring thickness and blood flow, plus details of fibroid.  Report done whilst you wait, but no picture.  IM appeared happy with info given.  Appear to do gull range of fertility investigations including hysteroscopy.


----------



## safarigirl

I thought i would add another addendum to this - I went to the LFC to have some blood tests (oestridial) which are usually £26 - only to find out they had gone up to £40 and their scans are now £120 up from 80 .... i asked the women why the jump in prices and she shrugged and said it had happened in june (or july)

It seems (personal opinion here) the more the clinics get "wind" of us abroadies, and that we need their services, the more the prices will go up .... perhaps we should post some of this information in a different way, so that clinics do not get their hands on our information ..... or that we think they are reasonable and thus using them, as it seems whenever a door opens e.g. a pharmacy that sells drugs, or a clinic that does tests or scans at a reasonable cost, this soon becomes unavailable ...

just a thought ....[br]: 6/08/06, 15:22i had better check, perhaps scans are £100 not £120 - dont want to give out wrong info...


----------



## Lori-1

I went to CRM London in St. John's Wood for local monitoring when I went for Tx in the US.  They were very helpful and accommodating.  They also helped with all the blood tests which were done on Harley Street in a Lab.  I was able to get the results within hours.  The people at CRM London were very friendly.

Lorraine


----------



## AlmaMay

Thought this was a good thread and it should have a bump


----------



## stephanie1

Hello

I agree with Almamay. 
Has anyone done just scans at the London Bridge Centre? Harley Street is a bit far from work and I was wondering if there was somewhere closer to the City.

Thanks for the help in advance.

Steph


----------



## cecily parsley

Stephanie
I see you are in Hertfordshire, dont know if this helps, but the verulam clinic in st albans, very near the station does scans, and I plan to use them, they fax scans over to your clinic and opening times are good and also, subsequent scans are cheaper.
But you might not be any where  near st albans so ignore this!
good luck
cecily


----------



## candygirl

I know that my clinic (The Bridge Centre, at london bridge) will do blood tests and scans for treatment abroad, but I don't know how much they cost


----------



## BettySpaghetti

Hi Kitty Kat,

I've just come across your post and noted your comment regarding LWC, I was just curious as to what problems you had with them? I had my first round of icsi with them although am now going to Warsaw for next treatment.

BettySpaghetti



Kitty kat said:


> So sorry Crusoe to hear of your unhappy experience at LFC but good for you for standning your ground and not taking any crap. As I posted I had my first scan there at 10.30 this morning and it went very well, I thought she was very nice. I was prepared brush off any sneering comments about going to Eastern Europe for treatment but I told her the whole story and she was very chatty. It seems we all have different experiences - when I posted this same question elsewhere someone recomended the LWC next door to LFC and I had to say I couldn't go there as I have just reported them to the ****.


----------



## hola69

Hi Girls,

just thought I would let you know that The Portland in London wil help too..I had mails from them confirming this when I needed a mamo, but they do other tests too..

If anyone needs the detail for contacting them I have them...

Good luck everyone,

Love Lesley


----------



## uk1234

Hi, there,
I've also done monitoring at CRM in Regent's Park. They understand the challenge and believe: if we expect clinics abroad to monitor for us, we have to offer the same service to them.
Best of luck!
Wendy


----------



## Laragh

I am thinking about going to isida, Ok i know HCA labs will do the bloods but does anyone know who will do the Smears like Mycoplasma, Ureaplasma etc etc .

Great thread but looking at these price it may be chaeper to go to Ukraine and have them done!!


----------



## hola69

Hi there,

just to let you know The Portland do tests for IVF and ED,

Love Lesley xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Just thought I'd add my experience this week.  

I've been to both the LFC and for the first time LWC on Monday.  I would like to recommend the LWC for monitoring.  The scan was very good and the Dr doing it took me through the various things and showed me my lining and the various follicles.  She took her time and did the scan without comment on my treatment protocol.  

Wendy - Would you mind sharing more information on CRM in Regents Park?  I'm quite interested.

The blood test is aproximately twice the price of LFC but they got the blood on the first go and no bruise.  

Good luck ladies!
Almamay


----------



## schmoo73

Hi all,

Last week I was given the details for LFC to have a scan, when I phoned them to book they  were full up so they gave me the phone number for the Fertility & Gynaecology Academy 140 Harley Street, W1G 7LB Tel: 020 7224 1880 - They charge £100 for each scan and they so far don't seem to have much of a waiting time for scans I phoned up on the monday for the scan and they could fit me in the next day at 12:00.  They were very nice and friendly - so i would recommend them to anyone in need of a scan for abroad.  I think I saw Mr Gorgy who did my transvaginal ultrasound, and as with Almamay he didn't try and push his ED clinic, he just listened to my history and wished me good luck at the end.

I also believe that they do blood tests but i haven't had one done yet so do not know there costs, will let you know if i need to have one.

Schmoo x


----------



## amies

Hi Lesleyjane.
I hope you are well, I have been following your news on the AV thread even though I have ducked out of going there now - finally went to CCRM in Colorado (I know, miles away) for a one day workup which was very thorough but ironically I still had to have a mammogram which I had done at the Portland after your advice...so thank you as the whole thing was getting rather stressful

I read with interest your suggestion that the Portland will also do DE monitoring and wonder if you might give me a bit more detail on that - do you have any idea of costs or perhaps you could let me know the person to speak to. They were mega efficent about the mammogram.

Strangely, having gone all that way to Colorado, I am still thinking about AV - I think I miss the support group over on your thread and the fact that things seem to move pretty quickly - 6 months wait list at CCRM for donor pool - not to mention having to mortgage the house!

Anyway, if you have the time to post further details I would really appreciate it,
much love
amies x


----------



## hola69

Hi amies,

wow Colarado..that sounds exciting  

Sorry I have deleted the mail I had from the Portland and cant quite remember her name..but I did ring too and enquire and they said that yes they can do monitoring for IVF or ED..dont know the costs though. You can go online to their website and email questions..I did this and they replied the next day...

I wish you lots of love and luck..yeah come back to AV,... we miss you   Only joking..you can still join us even if you are at Colarado..I often pop into the Invimed link even though Im not at that clinic as I miss the girls..if you look Im an honoray member..  

Wishing you luck,

Love Lesley xxx


----------

